# Cuddling w/ your hedgehog



## kxitee (Oct 1, 2014)

Not even a month ago, I got my first hedgehog ever! Exciting, right? Her name is Willow and I got her at 7 weeks but she's now about almost 3 months and i love her so so much.

Before getting Willow, I was absolutely obsessed with hedgehogs and I'd always watch videos of them, read about caring for them, and stalk hedgehog twitters such as Nala The Hedgehog (shoutout to you if you know who she is!) anyways so I have always read that hedgehogs aren't cuddly animals and they don't like to be cuddled with, etc. But my baby girl loves to cuddle! So I'm just curious do any of your hedgehogs love it, also? or do they hate it? how do they react? and how do you "cuddle" with them?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehog bean was never the cuddling type. She is super sweet, rarely huffs, and let's me do whatever I want. But she is just way to active to cuddle and she loves to borrow. So the second I put her on me she just runs around sniffing and climbing on me. This girl does not stay still lol. She loves her snuggle sack though... So as soon as I bring that out she goes inside. I usually put my hand inside with her so she can snuggle up to it. BUT we had a breakthrough yesterday. I let her run around with her tube for about an hour and then I put her on my lap. She immediately snuggled up to my hand without the need for the snuggle sack!! I didn't move for like another hour because I was so happy she was sleeping on me. SO CUTE!!!

So yeah I guess it depends on the personality of the hedgehog. Some will never like to cuddle. But some (like your hedgie!) love it!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

All my girl wants to do is cuddle. She loves it right now because it's cool enough for her to crawl under my sweatshirt and sleep on my belly in between my sweatshirt and undershirt. My girl especially LOVES to sleep near my face and feel and smell my warm breath.


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

My Dino loves to cuddle


----------



## xorenaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Miko is half and half! Sometimes she can't stay still and just climbs all over me, and other times she burrows her face into my chest the moment I pick her up and won't move for the rest of our bonding time.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Mine is more of an observer than a cuddler. She'd rather watch and listen (and taste) than snuggle, but that's okay.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Nico is mostly snuggler, which would be nice if she didn't also enjoy the taste of human flesh.... So fleece between her face and my skin is a must! She will spend a little bit of time running around, but mostly she'll cuddle up on my lap or right next to me on the couch.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bell is a 1/2 and 1/2, she will sometimes run and sometimes just sleep, but will never cuddle either me or my gf. We still love her none the less:lol:


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Howie is the laziest hedgehog ever, he will never leave a cuddle, like ever..holly likes to play so very rarely she sits still but I've got her to cuddle once or twice. Calico hates the world and Charlie was a perfect mix of both, miss that girl!


----------



## Kgd (Sep 14, 2016)

*Hedgehogs*

My hedgehog Henry he is so lazy and when I get him out all that he does is run around my room.When I try to snuggle with him he just tries to climb over me.Also when I get his igloo out he never levels it only when I'm gone at school.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My hedgie is suicidal. If you try to cuddle him he will jump off like a lemming. He's a sweetheart if he's on the bed or floor though


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is from 2014, please check the date before replying to old threads. Thank you.


----------

